# Angels & Demons (2009)



## Allegra (Nov 18, 2007)

*Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Strike hits Da Vinci Code prequel



> *A follow-up to The Da Vinci Code has become the first big-screen casualty of the Hollywood writers' strike.*
> 
> Angels & Demons, a prequel to the movie adaptation of Dan Brown's novel, is being delayed by Columbia Pictures because its script needs more work. It had been due for release around Christmas 2008, but has now been pencilled in for May 2009.
> ......
> ...


----------



## The Ace (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

If that's going to be what happens as a result of the strike, long may it continue.


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

Amen to that.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

I really don't care for this release much anyway.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

I can't say I'll be the first in line to see this one.  Dan Brown's a little overrated, if you ask me.  Although, I hope the writer's strike ends soon, even if it means that this one will come out.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

I thought this cloud might have a silver lining - and I was right.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

It's brickbat invitation time again.

I read *Angels and Demons* and found it to be a lot better than the *Da Vinci Code*. Okay, that's not saying much, I know.

The narrative drive behind the search and chase made a lot more sense in this book than in its "sequel". Then again, in spite of all the twists, I found the ending unconvincing, if - in filmic terms - potentially spectacular.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

I suppose I might care if the product was worthwhile, but, as they produce more sh*t than a herd of elephants on senna pods, it's difficult to feel any sympathy for them.


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

The irony being the fact that the "script needs more work" didn't prevent them blundering ahead and making and releasing DVC.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*

In the words of Nelson Muntz

"Ha ha"


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*



Ursa major said:


> I read *Angels and Demons* and found it to be a lot better than the *Da Vinci Code*. Okay, that's not saying much, I know.
> 
> The narrative drive behind the search and chase made a lot more sense in this book than in its "sequel". Then again, in spite of all the twists, I found the ending unconvincing, if - in filmic terms - potentially spectacular.


I'd agree with that, and also that the novels are over-rated, but why some things are popular and what is more worthy, who is to say.

What confuses me is that this is a film based on a book, and already has a screenplay. How exactly is it "being delayed by Columbia Pictures because its script needs more work"? This is not a weekly TV show where the episode is still being written right up to the final few minutes of shooting. Is it not possible to improvise?


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*



Dave said:


> This is not a weekly TV show where the episode is still being written right up to the final few minutes of shooting. Is it not possible to improvise?


That might qualify as writing and be considered strike breaking.  As too the movie itself, I found the Langdon character kinda backpedaled the controversy in the movie as opposed to the book. Are they going to make it more gentle for the religious audiences again?


----------



## Gav (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Angels & Demons - strike's 1st casualty*



Allegra said:


> BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Strike hits Da Vinci Code prequel




Yay!

Yay!

Yay!

Round of applause from Gav.  See - strikes aren't always bad.  Hopefully the entire project will collapse and never be made.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Oct 11, 2009)

I recently saw *Angels and Demons*, the film based on the Dan Brown book. From what I can recall of the book, the film follows its plot quite closely (which is not much of a compliment). This results in the pace being frantic and the characterisation minimal. As such things go, it's not a bad popcorn movie but it takes itself too seriously; there isn’t an (intended) smile in the whole film. Probably best enjoyed with a slightly drunken audience making ribald remarks at (in)appropriate moments. One minor detail for car enthusiasts: a new Lancia Delta is given a prominent role (I wonder how much they paid for that?). Lancias have of course not been imported into the UK for over twenty years since they demonstrated a positively alchemical ability to convert car body steel into rust. They keep promising to return, but no sign so far.

(An extract from my SFF blog)


----------



## dask (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Angels & Demons (2009)*

Ron Howard direct this?


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Angels & Demons (2009)*

Yep - let google be your guide: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angels_&_Demons_(film)


----------



## nixie (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Angels & Demons (2009)*

Think I'll give it a miss after reading the book.Although I enjoyed Angels and Demons slightly more than the Da Vinci Code think that was more to do with the fact I was reading during the last papal elections.


----------

